#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Eén versterkertrap wordt erg heet in rust. (Chameleon 2800s)

## Beatpower

Hallo,


Reeds een drietal Hill Chameleon 2800S gekocht. 
Vergelijkbaar met de 2200S maar dan met meer transistoren, dus meer vermogen.
(Zie de link)
Chameleon 2200S stereo power amplifier. Free data sheet by GB Audio


Er is één verterker bij waarbij trap B heet wordt, ookal wordt deze niet belast. Trap A en B blijven even hard klinken, dus veel verandering in geluid is niet merkbaar.

Het eerste kwartier wordt trap B iets meer dan handwarm. Na een uur dan is hij aardig "heet", het is nog wel aan te raken, maar hij is beduidend warmer dan trap A. 
Overigens is het opvallend dat vooral de achterzijde van de trap erg heet wordt.
Wat o Wat is hier gaande?

Moet ik bepaalde eindtransistoren vervangen?
Is er sprake van ééñ of meerdere slechte keramische weestanden of transistoren? 
Wie is er bekend met deze omschrijving?
Als nodig heb ik een elektrisch schema.

----------


## speakertech

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Reeds een drietal Chameleon 2800S gekocht. 
> Vergelijkbaar met de 2200S maar dan met meer transistoren, dus meer vermogen.
> (Zie de link)
> Chameleon 2200S stereo power amplifier. Free data sheet by GB Audio
> 
> 
> ...



Als de eindtrap normaal speelt is hij waarschijnlijk niet defect. Een onbelaste of niet uitgestuurde eindtrap kan wel iets opwarmen, maar niet meer dan handwarm (uitzondering klasse A). De oorzaak kan een wat te hoge ruststroom zijn. In het schema staat meestal hoe deze in de versterker gemeten wordt en hoe groot de ruststroom moet zijn.  Als een eindtrap opwarmt, dan wordt dat gesensed door een thermische terugkoppeling in de vorm van een transistor en soms een thermistor. Die laatste twee moeten met het koelblok verbonden zijn om de temperatuur te voelen. Het kan zijn dat dat thermisch kontakt ontbreekt, door verkeerde montage oid. Als dat niet goed werkt, zal de versterker zichzelf uiteindelijk opstoken, als bij de maximale toelaatbare temperatuur niet een klixon of iets dergelijks de eindtrap afschakelt.

Speakertech

----------


## Beatpower

De andere sensoren regelen volgens mij de ventilator. Ookal is de trap aardig heet, de ventilator gaat niet echt veel harder blazen.

Het lijkt overigens dat de trap achteraan het heetst wordt. 
Het printje genaamd CPQ, daar worden de sensoren op aangesloten.
Dit printje heb ik bekeken en het enige wat mij opviel zijn twee mini condensatortjes die gescheurd zijn.
Zou dat er mee te maken kunnen hebben?

Technische tekening:
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

----------


## LJmalcolm

Is de fan nog in orde/schoon? mischien zit het koelblok helemaal verstopt?

----------


## Beatpower

De ventilator is helemaal in orde, ik heb hem net even getest.
Het zit hem echt ergens in de electronica.
De achterste transistoren worden het heetst lijkt het.

Zal een van de keramische weerstanden op de trap slecht zijn?
Kan ik dat doormeten met een gewone multimeter, want dat kreeg ik net niet voor elkaar.





> Is de fan nog in orde/schoon? mischien zit het koelblok helemaal verstopt?

----------


## Outline

Mag ik je aanraden even contact op te nemen met Koen van der K.? Je vind ´m hier op het Forum.

Hij is er in gespecialiseerd en kan je ongetwijfeld helpen!

----------


## Beatpower

Offtopic: Kan ik een keramische weerstand gewoon met een multimeter doormeten? Dat kreeg ik gisteren niet voor elkaar.

----------


## speakertech

> Offtopic: Kan ik een keramische weerstand gewoon met een multimeter doormeten? Dat kreeg ik gisteren niet voor elkaar.



Helaas denk ik dat je niet goed weet waar je mee bezig bent, als je een weerstand niet kunt "doormeten".
Ik wil je wel verder helpen. De witte vierkante blokjes op foto 4 zijn hoogstwaarschijnlijk de emitterweerstanden, met de waarde R39, 0,39 ohm.
Je kunt daarover de gelijkspanning meten en vergelijken met het goede kanaal. De spanning ligt in het millivoltbereik. Is die van het opwarmende kanaal veel hoger, dan is kennelijk de russtroom niet in oree. deze is instelbaar. Helaas krijg ik bij het openen van de RAR file een foutmelding en kan het schema dus niet zien.

Speakertech

----------


## Beatpower

Spanning over een willekeurige emitterweerstand van trap A: 20mV
"de slechte trap B: 50mV

Aardig verschil dus.
Het kan goed zijn dat de amp zo al een tijdje heeft gedraaid, is het dan al te laat en zijn de transistoren daardoor versleten, of is dat niet direct her geval?

Er zijn geen potmeter om de ruststroom te regelen, alleen 2 gain pot meters op een print direct achter de XLRren.

Misschien IC geregeld?


Schema: MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

----------


## JVS

Ruststroom wordt geregeld met TH1, ergens in het midden van die lange PCB. Controleer eventjes of deze nog deugelijk tegen het koelblok zit (met koelpasta etc..) Anders in koude toestand even L en R vergelijken..

----------


## dokter dB

hey beatpower, hier een paar tips (zonder het schema te hebben bekeken overigens, kan het niet openen):

20mv is zon 50mA per eind-tor
dat is vrij hoog vind ik, maar is afh van driverprincipe/vas/vasbuffering etc of dat nodig is. in de meeste gevallen kan dat behoorlijk wat lager!
In Hifi word het vaak zo hoog gezet maar in PA toepassingen vaak een factor 10 lager. Deze ruststroom zorgt inderdaad voor behoorlijke warmteontikkeling
kijk eens of je het wat kan terugregelen?.

Als er geen ruststroom-potje zit kan je mbv een weerstand toch de boel wat aanpassen.

Simpel gezegd:
Er zit meestal (dus niet altijd :-)) tussen de basissen van de eindtorren een speciaal stroombronnetje, dat met een transistortje gekoppeld is aan het koelblok. Enkele weerstandjes bepalen hierin de russtroom. Als de thermische koppeling niet klopt, loopt inderdaad de russtroom op omdat dit transistortje niet temp gecompenseert is....

Dit schakelingetje forceert de basis-stroom in de eindtorren, door zelf weg te sluizen wat niet word gebruikt. Emitterweerstanden zijn oa om de niet lineaire uitgangsweerstand van de eindtorren wat te stabiliseren, maar zijn dus meteen handig om de ruststroom per tor te meten.

En als alleen de achterste torren zo heet worden, meet hun emitterweerstandjes dan eens? zijn alle emeitterweerstandspanningkjes wel gelijk (mag wel iets afwijking in zitten)?

succes!

----------


## Beatpower

Dat lijkt op een soort temperatuurgevoelig weerstandje. 1K staat er op.
Deze zal dan toch wel aangesloten zijn op een ICtje ofzo?
Iemand anders vertelde me, dat dat dingetje er voor zorgt dat de amp in protect gaat bij oververhitting.
Hij zit overigens met een soort van lijmpistolenlijm op het koelblok gemonteerd :Confused:  en dat lijkt origineel zo te horen.






> Ruststroom wordt geregeld met TH1, ergens in het midden van die lange PCB. Controleer eventjes of deze nog deugelijk tegen het koelblok zit (met koelpasta etc..) Anders in koude toestand even L en R vergelijken..

----------


## Beatpower

Volgens mij is het een klasse A amp, dan kan het zijn dat de ruststroom idd hoog is. Ik weet dat niet zeker, maar de chameleons stonden bekend om hun lineairiteit, en werden toegepast als studiomonitor versterker.





> 20mv is zon 50mA per eind-tor
> dat is vrij hoog vind ik, maar is afh van driverprincipe/vas/vasbuffering etc of dat nodig is. in de meeste gevallen kan dat behoorlijk wat lager!
> In Hifi word het vaak zo hoog gezet maar in PA toepassingen vaak een factor 10 lager. Deze ruststroom zorgt inderdaad voor behoorlijke warmteontikkeling
> succes!

----------


## laserguy

Klasse A bij zo een vermogen!
Dan zou alles superheet worden en daarenboven ook nog eens weinig efficiënt zijn. Ik ken geen enkele professionele versterker die echt volledig klasse A is hoor: zelfs op een 30 Watt klasse A versterker kun je al een ei bakken!

----------


## Koen van der K

> Volgens mij is het een klasse A amp, dan kan het zijn dat de ruststroom idd hoog is. Ik weet dat niet zeker, maar de chameleons stonden bekend om hun lineairiteit, en werden toegepast als studiomonitor versterker.



... dat is zeker geen klasse A bak hoor ...  :Big Grin: 

Opzich kan kijken en gissen best leuk zijn maar ik heb er nog nooit een defect mee op kunnen lossen  :Smile: 

Eigenlijk is alles over dit probleem al door Speakertech en onzer DokdB verteld; gewoon naar 'n (collega) reparateur brengen, daar wordt je mijns inziens meer wijzer van dan kijken en gissen  :Smile: 

Groeten en succes !

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Klasse A bij zo een vermogen!
> Dan zou alles superheet worden en daarenboven ook nog eens weinig efficiënt zijn. Ik ken geen enkele professionele versterker die echt volledig klasse A is hoor: zelfs op een 30 Watt klasse A versterker kun je al een ei bakken!



Het merk Steg levert 12V versterkers tot 3kW in klasse A, de prijs is er ook wel naar maar das een ander verhaal..

----------


## laserguy

3 kW bij 12 V? Dat is 250 Amp!!
Laat mij raden: car hifi geneuzel met de helaas daarbij horende overdrijvingen???

----------


## Koen van der K

> Het merk Steg levert 12V versterkers tot 3kW in klasse A, de prijs is er ook wel naar maar das een ander verhaal..



... haha ! ... nou, zojuist even de specs gelezen ... erg amusant weer met die Italianen  :Big Grin:  Ze kunnen het mooi uitleggen met "Tchebitchef" filters en leuk gegoochel aan outputvermogens ...
Heeft dus geen *** met 't topic van doen, is (natuurlijk) ook geen class A ontwerp maar heeft wel een hoge amusante waarde.

Groetos !

----------


## Beatpower

Dan neem ik mij "Klasse A" opmerking  snel terug :Wink: .

Hij is ultra-lineair dat wel, hoe ze dat gedaan hebben in het ontwerp dat weet ik niet.
 "[FONT=Arial]Audio integrity: Ultra linear, non-switching electronic architecture guarantees true audio transparency. Developed from leading powered studio monitors.[/FONT] "

----------


## LJmalcolm

> ... haha ! ... nou, zojuist even de specs gelezen ... erg amusant weer met die Italianen  Ze kunnen het mooi uitleggen met "Tchebitchef" filters en leuk gegoochel aan outputvermogens ...
> Heeft dus geen *** met 't topic van doen, is (natuurlijk) ook geen class A ontwerp maar heeft wel een hoge amusante waarde.
> 
> Groetos !



hehe, tsja ik heb geen verstand van versterkers dus ik geloof zo'n verhaaltje wel :Stick Out Tongue:  ik weet alleen dat ze erg goed klinken en veel stroom nodig hebben :EEK!:

----------


## dokter dB

ik heb wel eens gehad dat zon versterker van kleur veranderde als hij warm werd  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Outline

Ja duh, daar is het ook een Chameleon voor!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## permateq

Vroeger Hill gerepareerd; mogelijk zijn in eindtrap ooit een paar powerfets vervangen en niet ALLEMAAL zoals hoort.

----------


## DJ_Progrezz

Ik heb iets gelijkaardigs aan de hand gehad met mijn macrotech. 1 kant werd soms zonder reden heel warm en ging daarna in bescherming. Het heeft toen niet lang meer geduurd tot hij het helemaal begaf.

Heeft me toen 300 euro gekost om te laten repareren, allemaal nieuwe amps van de 5000 reeks erin.

----------

